# Suche in und um Emmendingen MTB Gruppe



## moerxer (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einem halben Jahr in Emmendingen, fahre sowohl gerne bergan als auch bergab. Wer tummelt sich hier?

VG
Marc


----------



## Mundinger (12. Februar 2018)

Hey,
ich treib mich recht viel in und um Freiburg rum, dass heißt offizielle Strecken wie Bordeline, Canadien und Baden to the Bone aber auch andere Sachen wie Schauinsland, Hinterwald, Kandel und den ein oder anderen Trail im Simonswäldertal. Nach Frankreich in die Vogesen gehts zum Stolperbiken oder nach Straßbourg ins Stride zum Pumptrack fahren. Für kurze Runden werden aber auch die Trails um Emmmendingen genutzt.
Wir können gern mal zusammen ne Tour fahren.
Gut Pfad Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlCarboni (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin am Wochenende ebenfalls in und um Emmendingen unterwegs und froh über neue Mitfahrer.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## sickrider (30. März 2019)

Bin seit Dezember in Emmendingen und suche (jetzt wo es auch schöner ist draußen zu sein) Leute zum Fahren. War bisher ein paar Mal bei der offiziellen Freiburger Trailrunde dabei, würde gerne aber eine weniger gemischte Gruppe finden. Ich fahre gerne anspruchsvolle Trails und Naturtrails. Was du, @Mundinger beschreibst klingt gut.


----------



## Paddyzippo1982 (4. Oktober 2019)

also ich bin neu hier und aus Riegel


----------



## cännondäler__ (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
wenn Ihr in Emmendingen Leute zum Biken sucht, dann probiert es mal beim MTB-Südbaden. Der Verein hat seinen Sitz in Emmendingen und mit seinem Ableger in Elzach (da bin ich einer der Jugendtrainer) rund 200 Mitglieder. Übrigens gibt es in der Elzacher Gegend genug Trails, die sich vor den Trails am Kandel nicht verstecken brauchen.
cännondäler


----------



## arise (5. November 2019)

Wo ?


----------



## cännondäler__ (7. November 2019)

Wo was ?


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. November 2019)

Wo in Elzach Trails wie am Kandel sein sollen denk ich mal


----------



## cännondäler__ (8. November 2019)

Hallo Portex77,
ein paar davon sind Siebenfelsen, Jägerpfad, Wälderpfad, Hoher Stein und Kapf. Gibt aber noch jede Menge mehr. Die Verbindung von Oberprechtal rüber nach Hornberg ist sehr kurz, da gibt es ebenfalls jede Menge flowige und technische Trails. Daher zieht es mich gar nicht so Richtung Kandel.
cännondäler


----------



## arise (8. November 2019)

Ok einen Teil kenne ich....Jägerpfad bei der Wilhelmshöhe ? Kapf ? Von der Kapfhütte runter ins Ober Prechtal ? lohnen sich die zwei Trails am Balzer Hergott noch ? War da vor Jahren mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cännondäler__ (10. November 2019)

Hallo arise,
ja passt, Jägerpfad ist ab Wilhelmshöhe. Leider endet der Pfad ja auf einem Forstweg und man muss ca. 150hm sinnlos vernichten. Unten im Tal kannst Du bei der Brücke vor dem ehemaligen Gasthof Forellenhof die Seite wechseln. Erst kommt ein Trail, dann gehts nochmal runter zum Sägewerk. Dort links am Hang entlang weiter nach Oberprechtal ist schön und spaßig, vor allem wenn man den unteren Teil des Weges vom Kapf mit einbaut. Ab Oberprechtal geht es dann auf der anderen Seite weiter auf dem Elzweg (nicht: Elztalweg!). Sorry, beim BalzerHergott war ich mit dem Bike noch nicht, aber einen guten Trail zur Hexenlochmühle gibt es defintiv, bin da schon gelaufen. 
cännondäler


----------



## arise (10. November 2019)

Ok Danke....glaube beim Jägerpfad konnte man noch einen unmarkierten querpfad am Hang weiter fahren. kommt nach etwa 300m Forstweg um dann auf einem der Forstwege wieder hoch Richtung Rensberg zu kommen. Ja den trail hinter dem Forellenhof bin ich mal gefahren. Du meinst bei Oberprechtal dann hoch auf den Höhenweg und dann Richtung Kohlersloch ? Glaub da gibt's dann einen Serpentinenpfad. Beim Balzer gibt's sogar zwei Trails....einen Direkt hoch/Runter und dann gabs da noch einen etwas weiter Richtung Mörderloch wenn man auf dem Forstweg bleibt. Jetzt mußt mir nur noch verraten ob es noch den felsenweg im Simonswald noch gibt ;D


----------



## cännondäler__ (14. November 2019)

Hallo arise,
meinte eher, dass man auf der linken Hangseite vom Forellenhof bis Oberprechtal kommt ohne auf die Straße ausweichen zu müssen. Das Ganze verläuft ziemlich wellig mit abwechselnd Forstweg und Trail. Die letzten Meter sind dannn der Serpentinenweg vom Kapf. 
Leider kenne ich den Felsenweg im Simonswald nicht dem Namen nach. Bin nicht häufig in der Gegend. Empfehlenswert ist nach Simonswald auch der Jägerpfad aus der Kandel-Richtung. 
Übrigens: Wenn Du nach dem Jägerpfad von Schonach her eh wieder Richtung Rensberg hochstrampelst, dann solltest Du mal den Vogthaldenweg nach Oberprechtal probieren. Der Zugang ist etwas versteckt, aber der Flow groß!
Vom Rensberg nimmst Du den Huberweg Richtung Landwassereck bis Du auf die Lichtung kommst. Direkt am Beginn der Lichtung geht links ein Forstweg weg. Nach 1km kommt eine scharfe Linkskurve und weitere 300m weiter geht es scharf rechts in den Trail. Ich nehme den Weg auch gerne in die Gegenrichtung, da das Gefälle sehr moderat ist. 
cännondäler


----------



## arise (15. November 2019)

Du meinst aber nicht den Ambros Burger weg ? Bin aber dort mal einen Recht kurzen trail Nähe Hirschfelsen runter. Der Felsenweg im Simonswald befindet sich auf dem Ibichkopf.und ja der Jägerpfad vom Kandel ist mir bekannt aber schon lange nicht mehr gefahren....schade das man dort sehr viele Höhenmeter zur Herzhütte auf Forstwegen vernichtet. Vielen Dank.....dann hab ich ja mal wieder einen Grund ins Prechtal zu fahren. Für den Vogthaldensweg mußte mir noch genauer schreiben wo es ab geht Bauernfels Fuchsfelsen etc damit ich eine bessere Orientierung habe falls ich da vorbei fahre.


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. November 2019)

Hallo arise,
Vogthalden- und AmbrosBurger-Weg gehen ineinander über und sind durch einen Forstweg getrennt, der in Falllinie quert. Den Einstieg zum Vogthaldenweg findest Du auch von unten kommend: Nach dem Rössle die nächste links hoch (Im Hederle) und dann links halten. Nach 1,5km kommt zuerst links der sehr enge Weg (ideal zum Spitzkehrentraining) zurück zum Rössle und 200m weiter ebenfalls links der Vogthaldenweg.
Viel Spaß!
cännondäler


----------



## AnnaSophia (30. März 2022)

Suche ebenfalls Mitfahrer...Bin neu hier in der Umgebung und sportlich unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sickrider (30. März 2022)

@AnnaSophia Wenn du magst komm gerne mit, fahre sowohl hier direkt ab und um  Emmendingen als auch manchmal in Freiburg und Umgebung


----------

